# Automatisation : Action en rapport avec la localisation grisées



## lloydnet (16 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour,

J'ai cherché sur le forum, mais je n'ai pas trouvé la réponse.

Je cherche à basiquement faire en sorte qu'une lumière s'allume lorsque j'arrive chez moi, mais :

soit j'arrive à créer cette automatisation en allant dans les règle de la lumière que je souhaite allumer lorsque j'arrive chez moi, mais cela ne fonctionne pas lorsque j'arrive chez moi (testé plusieurs jours)
soit je tente de créer cette automatisation via le "+" en haut à droite de l'application Maison, puis "ajouter une automatisation" mais alors les 2 propositions ("des personnes arrivent" et "des personnes partent") sont grisées et je ne peux pas cliquer dessus.

Ma config est la suivante :

iPhone 11 avec IOS 14.7 (pas encore pris le temps de faire la maj 14.8 sortie hier  )
2 concentreurs : Apple TV 4 (à jour) et HomePod Mini (à jour)
une ampoule Philips HUE connectée à un pont HUE (en état de fonctionnement)
J'ai regardé au niveau des réglages de la localisation est je partage bien ma localisation.
L'application Maison est aussi autorisée à utiliser la localisation.
Dans le doute, je n'ai laissé que "moi" dans l'application Maison

J'avoue que là je sèche.

Avez vous des idées pour m'aider à résoudre ce soucis ??


----------



## lloydnet (17 Septembre 2021)

Hello, ci-dessus mon problème en visuel 

Pour info, j'arrive à commander de l'extérieur, non connecté à mon wifi, mes accessoires dans homeKit, donc je me dit que mes concentrateurs fonctionnent.
ça reste un mystère pour moi de ne pas créer d'automatisation vis à vis de la localisation....


----------



## Tiberius (18 Septembre 2021)

Il y a deux endroits à vérifier :
Réglages / confidentialité / maison : autoriser l’accès à votre position lorsque l’app est active
et 
Réglages / confidentialité / services systèmes (tout en bas), activer Homekit


----------



## lloydnet (19 Septembre 2021)

Merci @Tiberius !! 

Ce n'est plus grisé en ayant activé HomeKit dans Réglages / confidentialité / services systèmes (tout en bas).
Je ne sais pas pourquoi c'était inactif (car le reste était OK).
J'avais bien vérifier dans Réglages / Confidentialité / Maison, mais je n'avais pas vu ce réglage.

Reste à voir lorsque je vais rentrer chez moi si mon ampoule bien au pas.


----------

